# Hendrix Style Licks & Chords (embellishments)



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

New Hendrix style chord embellishment lesson -


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Nice little advertisement. Looks good for the beginner who is entering the intermediate stage...


----------



## Dorian2 (Jun 9, 2015)

One thing I'll say....I am one of the "Odd Ball" guitarists that never got into Hendrix OR SRV as a player. My musical tastes at the time were geared more toward the Heavy Rock/Metal/Prog genres so that style has accompanied my playing no matter what I play. Over the last year or 2 I've been digging into the Blues/Blues Rock/Texas Blues areas, so much of this type of style is very new to both my playing style. But more importantly, it's very new (in context to other forms of music) to my ears and my feel. I really do appreciate the effort you're putting into these lessons Robert. Helps me with this new style approach greatly!


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks, you're right that it's a unique style in some ways. Definitely different than what most rock/punk/prog players would do! But fun, fun fun.


----------

